# Internet Explorer 8 - Can I save the History?



## Me22 (Jan 1, 2001)

In Internet Explorer 8 is there a way I can save my browsing History List?

To look through at a later date?

I have Vista


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Any version of IE history can be saved.

IE8 is probably similar to IE7 - click history and then right-click one you
want to save. You can copy it - then paste it into notepad or some
other program. You can send it to your favorites.

You can go to the history folder and copy all of them to another folder
that you setup for the express purpose of looking at them later. If you
have Vista, you can use Windows Explorer to navigate here for the
history folder:

C:\Users\ -User Account- \AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History

There are probably more ways...pick the one you like.


----------



## Me22 (Jan 1, 2001)

VistaRookie said:


> Any version of IE history can be saved.
> 
> IE8 is probably similar to IE7 - click history and then right-click one you
> want to save. You can copy it - then paste it into notepad or some
> ...


I have Vista
Wanted to copy the whole list But can't find a History file


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Might be a hidden folder/files.
Have you got those showing?

Control Panel->Folder Options->View->Show hidden files and folders.


----------



## Me22 (Jan 1, 2001)

VistaRookie said:


> Might be a hidden folder/files.
> Have you got those showing?
> 
> Control Panel->Folder Options->View->Show hidden files and folders.


not there lol


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

What isn't there?


----------



## Me22 (Jan 1, 2001)

Can't see the History folder


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

If you did make all files and folders visible, then
possibly IE8 moved the history folder. 

Try running a search and see if it turns up?


----------

